# United Arab Emirates Tourism



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*United Arab Emirates Tourism*












*The United Arab Emirates is a constitutional federation of seven emirates; Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Sharjah, Ajman, Umm al-Qaiwain, Ras al-Khaimah and Fujairah. The federation was formally established on 2 December 1971.The United Arab Emirates (UAE) occupies an area of 85,900 sq km along the south-eastern tip of the Arabian Peninsula. Qatar lies to the west, Saudi Arabia to the south and west, and Oman to the north and east. The capital and the largest city of the federation, Abu Dhabi, is located in the emirate of the same name.Four-fifths of the UAE is desert, yet it is a country of contrasting landscapes, from awe-inspiring dunes to rich oases, precipitous rocky mountains to fertile plains.The United Arab Emirates, one of the world's fastest growing tourist destinations, has all the right ingredients for an unforgettable holiday, sun, sand, sea, sports, unbeatable shopping, top-class hotels and restaurants, an intriguing traditional culture, and a safe and welcoming environment*​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

no pics?


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Definitely Dubai*

38303174​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Definitely Dubai*

40877088​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2763/4335586624_13ae55bde6_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai por WomEOS, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai Metro Station Khalid bin al Waleed*


Dubai Metro Station Khalid bin al Waleed por Roman Beer Fotografie, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


PHV_5443 por Philippe Viénot, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*..... Dubai .....*

*










:: CONRAD HOTEL, 55 pisos, Hotel, 255m ::










:: DUBAI MIXED USE, 61 pisos+ 58 pisos, Hotel ::










:: Tiara United Towers, 61 pisos + 61 pisos, 225m+225m::










:: JW Marriott Marquis Dubai, aka Emirates Park Towers, 2 X 77 Hotel, 376m ::









































































:: Dubailand ::



















kids world:










Arabian Theme Park:



















Global Village:










Earth/Fire Golf Course in Golf World:










Dubai Walk :










Teen World :










Retail and Entertainment World










Falcon City










Por lo que lei sigue detenido y estan en platicas con un inversionista para reestructurar el proyecto y empezarlo a principios del 2012...

:: Dubai Pearl, 73 psisos, 300m ::









>> Original size









>> Original size









>> Original size









>> Original size









>> Original size









>> Original size

:: Dubai Marina::

:: Nuevo proyecto de usos mixtos ::










































:: Actualizaciones de el conjunto de rascacielos en la Marina ::





































:: JUMEIRAH LAKES TOWERS ::






































































































































*
​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


SAMSUNG por Milan [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7220/7187534684_3f0d044a29_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7105/7272786966_1d8261b5d8_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai, UAE *










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7102/7190160104_c6a0426997_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai, UAE *










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7088/7203406586_14bddc3298_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Misty Metropolis por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


D & R Photo Walk OOoo Lah Lah ;-) por Ragstatic, en Flickr


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

:drool:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Jumeirah Lake Towers por momentaryawe.com, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

this thread is open for all , post your pics guys


----------

